# First Oil Leak Jetta MK VI



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Oil Leak 2000 Jetta*

Does anybody have any advice on how to stop a very slow oil leak in a 2000 Jetta. I just switched to synthetic and now have it. I have heard of engine sealants....any thoughts?


_Modified by Bizrc248 at 12:19 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: First Oil Leak Jetta MK VI (Bizrc248)*

whats up with the MK VI in the title?


----------



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: First Oil Leak Jetta MK VI (blacksmoke194)*

2000 Jetta


----------



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: First Oil Leak Jetta MK VI (Bizrc248)*

Sorry got the numeral backwards


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: First Oil Leak Jetta MK VI (Bizrc248)*

where is the leak from??


----------



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: First Oil Leak Jetta MK VI (blacksmoke194)*

My Mistake, it is coming from the transmission. I had to 5-speeds fluid topped off when I changed the oil and now it is leaking very slowly. It is coming from the passenger side where I believe there is a seal. Right between the transmission and the drive-line. I was thinking about running a bottle of "Stop Leak" through the transmission (I would of course use one designed for this and not the engine ones) but have never done that with a 5-speed before. Any thoughts?


----------

